
What Cookies and Meth Have in Common - pmcpinto
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/30/opinion/sunday/what-cookies-and-meth-have-in-common.html
======
mnm1
"Not content with just smoking cannabis, we bred super-potent strains of the
plant, extracted the active cannabinoids and moved on to dangerous synthetic
versions."

No, that's just bullshit. This guy doesn't even know the difference between
cannabis and synthetic cannabinoids. He clearly hasn't done his research. If
people want more potent cannabis, they get concentrate, not synthetic shit
that can kill them. Only people who can't get cannabis or are subject to drug
tests generally use the synthetic bullshit. It might be an opinion piece, but
that doesn't mean it shouldn't be subject to basic fact checking. Then again,
I think he's trying to be sensationalist so facts don't matter much to him.

------
IcePic
"This site uses meth to improve your experience.. I agree Cancel"

------
laretluval
They're addictive.

Saved you a click!

